# In need of assistance!



## Tommy_K (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys,
Im mainly a mtber, but may parents are in china at the moment and my dad has allways been keen to buy a road bike, needles to say they found some over there, apprently there really cheap. Anyway being a mtber i don't know to much about road scene so basically i was wondering if any of you could help me out. They said they saw a Giant OCR 7 and Giant Windmark. Well i cant find either of these bikes anywhere but America and China on the net, and ever then i get very little info about them. I know enought to know that my local shops do not stock OCR 7's or Windmarks. From what I can see they were made in 02 for the windmark and 02 and 03 for the OCR 7. Well they must therefore be old stock which might not be too much of a problem if there a good deal. But does anyone know what the rrp is on either of those bikes, what the spec lists are, ANYTHING at all about them? Thanks in advance, and happy riding!
Tommy


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

how cheap are they? 

i would say for $100-300 USD (800RMB-2400RMB), you can't go wrong, but without knowing any specs, it would be hard to say if its worth it


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

They could also be knock offs.


----------

